# Full Moon Fever Flatheads, GMR 10-4-09



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hooked up with Chubbahead yesterday on the GMR, was kinda worried about the passing cold front shutting the fish down but i just had to get out. started fishing about 2pm and by 4pm had already banked 3-25lb flatties. 

fishing was pretty steady all day but it quickly started dropping off after it got dark. missed and lost a few others and hooked into a MONSTER about an hour after dark but did not get a good hookset and the hook popped out. man i was sick after that happened! ended up calling it quits about 12am. had a great day fishing keeping warm by a fire and cooking hot-dogs when we had slow spells. 

almost all the fish were caught on cut shad, the rest on bluegills. ended up gettin 202 lb of fish which we kept in a big basket i made and then released after photos. tried to keep them clean but they were wild as heck after resting a few hours. fish weights were rounded off to the nearest higher/lower number and were as follows... 25,25,25,20,20,15,14,12,12,11,10,7,and 6 lb.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great going guys!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

In my opinon, you know a good catfisherman by the number of 20# fish they land. You guys got FIVE in one night, that's great! Couldn't happen to a couple of more deserving guys.... wait yes it could one of them could have been me!  Again, good going!

.... Dink, PM about the fishing line.


----------



## ICB (Jul 4, 2009)

Awesome catch!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

CONGRATS on a AWESOME night of flathead fishing !!! 

WOW............i havent caught ONE over 20 lbs yet.............that is impressive !!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Now thats a night of catfishing!! Congrats guys and way to go on the Catch and Release.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Thats a trip you will remember a long time.WTG


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job Dink!!! That is a hell of a night!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool, great fish, way to go guys, the fall feed frenzy has started...........Doc


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Looked like a whole lot of fun there!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations on a great catch.


----------



## cgregory (Jul 26, 2009)

Now that's what I call one HELL of a night for Flathead. I would have loved to have been there to help ya reel some in. I haven't caught a catfish all year long. Congrats to you and your partner. Excellent fish. Peace


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's definitely one heck of a night. Great catches guys!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow.

What else is there to say?!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

that's an awsome night of catfishing!

great job to both of you.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

awesome nite guys..... Thats a true fall bite spot you got there.


----------

